# Berettas



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Im thinking of buying me and my woman A beretta shotgun next summer and have been looking at the new 300 outlander and the 3901. does anyone have experance with these models and how much so I be looking price range for new or used.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

get her an al-391 urika

i have 2 of them and they would be really good for her. probably need to cut the stock.


----------

